# arid gro



## blondlebanese (Nov 8, 2014)

what differences are there in  plants grown in arid places (16
%) as opposed to humid places.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 9, 2014)

I've noticed that when humidity drops below 35% my vegging plants growth will slow dramatically. If I keep the R/H above 35% I can maintain an inch of growth a day. You need to invest in a decent humidifier if you are at 16%.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 9, 2014)

The plants are definitely affected by the humidity, but it varies some with different strains. You generally want to maintain 40-60% humidity throughout the grow, while maintaining the higher end during veg and the lower end during fflower. When most MJ is having to live in an environment that is outside of that range, it is having to work harder to do what it wants to do in its life cycle. Just like us, plants prefer humidity that is in the goldilocks zone, not too high, and not too low.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 9, 2014)

I live in a very arid place.  I used to use a humidifier in my space.  However, I had quite differing results than AM.  I did not notice any significant growth difference when I used a humidifier and when I didn't.  I did get bud rot one time while using the humidifier, although RH did not ever get above 50%.  I could have just been a coincidence, but I decided to not take the chance.  So, my conclusion has been that I don't see any difference in growth with a humidifier, so why use one.  I think that high RH can cause more problems than low RH.

Rosebud lives in a climate much like mine and I don't believe she uses a humidifier either--maybe we can get her to chime in here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2014)

Humidifers just melt in Texas heat. Would have to use a water sprinkler. LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2014)

No, i don't use a humidifier.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 9, 2014)

In the Midwest, when winter hits, my house will drop below 25% r/h regularly.  When it gets that low some of the leaves on the plants will start to taco like this.. 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1415550658213.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 9, 2014)

I only use a humidifier in the veg area, never in flower. 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1415550951817.jpg


----------

